# Band saw cutting circle jig



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I made this band saw circle cutting jig today and it works great. I was free hand cutting my circles and than truing them up with a router bit on my router table. Now I just use the jig. The only changes I made was to use a 1/4 X 20 screw that I threaded onto the channel as my center guide. I also drill a 1/4" hole in the center of my circles. I double checked my circles by first drawing the circle and the circles turned out exact. My advice would be to follow his Utube video.:thumbsup:

I am using this jig to cut 27 3/4" circles.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like that video. It has very clear instructions on building the jig as well as tips for getting the best results.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*little info from me*

if you didn't want the hole to show in the circle, modify the screw that hold's the piece so that when you drill for the hole , don't drill all the way thro the wood , that way it would still hold the piece for the circle , just a idea ? i guess 1/2 the thickness of the wood should be enough , make sure and use the good surface of the wood is up , my 2 cents


----------



## MC73 (Jun 22, 2010)

Done that too. Very good video.


----------

